# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Sex machine

## Πάτσης

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα .
Έφτασα στο ομολογουμένως πολύ αξιόλογο φόρουμ σας με αφορμή την παράκληση μίας φίλης για βοήθεια .
Έχει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια , μία συσκευή ερωτικής φύσης , μάλλον Αμερικανικής κατασκευής , η οποία έχει μιά ράβδο στην οποία προσαρμόζονται τα διάφορα αξεσουάρ της και η οποία κινείται μπρος πίσω με ρυθμιζόμενη ταχύτητα από ένα καλωδιακό χειριστήριο . 
Όπως μου περιέγραψε , εδώ και μερικούς μήνες , μόλις συνέδεε το ρεύμα , χωρίς να είναι ανοιχτή η συσκευή έκανε έναν θόρυβο σαν μπάζινγκ (αν το λέω σωστά) , μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή η συσκευή σταμάτησε να δουλεύει . κάνει ακόμα το μπάζινγκ αλλά δεν ξεκινά το μοτέρ .
Aνοίγοντας το εσωτερικό του , είδα πως έχει ένα μοτέρ , μία πλακέτα και το pwm controller .
Είναι κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω ή σε τι τεχνικό πρέπει να το πάω να το δει ?
Δοκίμασα σε έναν παππού που φτιάχνει βίντεο και τηλεοράσεις εδώ κοντά , αλλά σήκωσε τα χέρια ψηλά γιατί δεν ήξερε λέει τι κάνει η πλακέτα (?).
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη .
 :Blush:

----------


## qazwsx

Να το post μας για φετος το καλοκαιρι 2014 φιλοι μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχ
vp74...nikoslarisa...xsterg...ezizu....chipakos-original...jonhkou...georgesindos...
πιαστε δουλεια να βοηθησουμε...
προσεξτε ομως τη ραβδο που προσαρμοζονται τα εξαρτηματα!!χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------

aser (18-06-14), ezizu (15-06-14), jami (17-06-14), leosedf (15-06-14), lepouras (16-06-14)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Να το post μας για φετος το καλοκαιρι 2014 φιλοι μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχvp74...nikoslarisa...xsterg...ezizu..  ..chipakos-original...jonhkou...georgesindos...πιαστε δουλεια να βοηθησουμε...προσεξτε ομως τη ραβδο που προσαρμοζονται τα εξαρτηματα!!χαχαχαχαχαχα


Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  χάλασε  η  κοινωνία

----------


## katmadas

Μηπως ειναι κανα τρολ!

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχαχαχα.

Φίλε μου μάλλον η οδήγηση του PWM την έπαθε, το ζόρισε πολύ το μηχάνημα φαίνεται.... Εκτός αν από το θόρυβο που περιγράφεις κάηκε το μοτέρ.
Περισσότερα στοιχεία αν έχεις, μοτέρ, τάσεις, φωτογραφίες πλακέτες.

Στείλε μου και με PM το facebook της φίλης σου να ελέγξω :Lol:  Αν δεν βρούμε άκρη θα πάω στον καμπαξή στο χωριό είναι σιδεράς, θα μας φτιάξει καμιά πατέντα.
Η αν θέλει πάω και με πολύ καλές τιμές.

----------

aser (18-06-14), crc78 (18-04-15), ezizu (15-06-14), jami (17-06-14), lepouras (16-06-14), windmill82 (15-06-14)

----------


## ezizu

Χαχαχαχαχαχα.... 

Τι να κάνουμε, συμβαίνουν και αυτά. 
Είναι άλλωστε και αυτό ένα μηχάνημα που περιέχει ηλεκτρικά,ηλεκτρονικά και μηχανικά τμήματα - εξαρτήματα και κάποια στιγμή είναι λογικό να παρουσιάσει βλάβη. 
Σοφιανέ όσο για την ράβδο που προσαρμόζονται τα εξαρτήματα, νομίζω δεν υπάρχει θέμα επικινδυνότητας για εμάς εδώ στο forum (μέσω internet)........ίσως να υπάρχει θέμα όμως, για αυτόν/ή που θα κάνει δοκιμή καλής λειτουργίας...... δεν ξέρω  .......εξαρτάται :Tongue2:  

Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα PWM, το μοτέρ, να υπάρχει κόψιμο στο καλώδιο του χειριστηρίου κ.ο.κ.
Ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες του μηχανήματος (....χωρίς την φίλη σου  :Lol:  :Tongue2: , γιατί ο Κωνσταντίνος-leosedf  καραδοκεί  :Lol:   :Hammer: ) με την πλακέτα,μοτέρ κ.λ.π. μήπως βγει άκρη.

Υ.Γ. Κωνσταντίνε με πρόλαβες ...... αλλά δεν κατάλαβα .........μήπως κάνεις διαφήμιση λέγοντας  ότι μπορείς να πας να  <<φτιάξεις >> το πρόβλημα και σε καλές τιμές, κάτι που είναι ενάντια στους κανονισμούς του forum;  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 

edit: Διόρθωσα το όνομα του leosedf ,το είχα κατά λάθος γράψει Leodesf , sorry Κωνσταντίνε για το λαθάκι.

----------

jami (17-06-14)

----------


## leosedf

Χρεώνω με τον πόντο αλλά έχω προσφορές και για τα δυο φόρουμ 35% για τα μέλη.

----------


## Πάτσης

XAXAXA
Ρε αφήστε την κοπέλα να χαρεί . Όπως είναι λογικό , αν κρίνω και από τις απαντήσεις , η ίδια δεν τόλμησε να το πάρει παραμάσχαλα και να πάει να ψάξει για "σερβις"
Σοβαρά τώρα , ακόμα και να βγάλω φωτό , αν δεν το κοιτάξει κάποιος με όργανα και γνώσεις δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει άκρη , αλλά ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια .

Υ.Γ. Η κοπέλα είναι και προσφάτως ελεύθερη από σχέση αλλά αν πω κι άλλα και δει το ποστ θα πρέπει να μεταναστεύσω .
;-P

----------


## aris285

ρε ρεμαλια γιατι σας φαιμεται παραξενο... σχεδον σε καθε σπιτι πλεον υπαρχει και απο ενας τουλαχιστον δονητης...

μια φωτο της πλακετας και του μοτερ θα βοηθούσε να δουμε περι τίνος πρόκειται...

----------

leosedf (15-06-14)

----------


## windmill82

ρε παιδια μηπως δεν το χειριζεται σωστα? πρεπει να δουμε και αυτη την περιπτωση!  :Lol:

----------


## chipakos-original

Να βοηθήσουμε βρε παιδιά αλλά θέλω να μας δείξει η κοπελιά τον τρόπο λειτουργίας αυτής της συσκευής.... ε να συνδέσουμε τα ψιψιψίνια και τα κοκοψόψαρα να το σιάξουμε.

----------


## johnnyb

δε θα κανει δουλεια με τα ηλεκτρικα Γιαννη ειναι της πλακας. Πες της να παρει ενα αερος βαρεος τυπου ...δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα απο σκληρη χρηση  :Wub:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ε? Εδώ ελεύθερο παιδί, και όμορφος κι ωραίος και μακρύς.
Της αφιερώνω και το τραγούδι στο 2:26 http://youtu.be/R41jQHJzRWs?t=2m24s   (και στο 4:18 )


Βγάλε φωτογραφίες με λεπτομέρεια να δούμε στοιχεία.

Αν γίνεται να κόψουμε το trolling γεμίζουμε άσκοπα μηνύματα.

----------


## agis68

Απορώ με εσάς!!!! Που είναι το επίπεδο σας? η αγωγή σας? Και κυρίως η ωριμότητα σας!!! για μαζέψτε τις τεστοστερόνες σας!!!! Η κοπέλα σου λέει έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος gay και βλαμμένους straight ας πάρω εγώ τον αυτόματο πιλότο να περνάω μια χαρά.....απλά και ωραία....και απλά χάλασε.....δεν κατάλαβα!!!! 
Φίλε μου δώσε μου το τηλέφωνο της φίλης σου να πάω εγώ να της το φτιάξω....και δεν θα πάρω χρήματα.....(αλλά ούτε θα δώσω κιόλας)

λίγη ωριμότητα δεν βλάπτει για ένα σοβαρό φόρουμ....αλλά όλοι λιγούρια είστε

----------


## windmill82

δε θελω να γινω ο ξενερωτος της ομαδας αλλα θα δουμε καμμια φωτο με τα μηχανικα και τα ηλεκτρονικα μερη , γιατι ειναι ζητημα τιμης να το επισκευασουμε !

----------


## agis68

ε! τώρα το θες το φατούρο σου!!!!

----------


## windmill82

:Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## xsterg

εχω την εντυπωση οτι το εν λογω θεμα θα παρει φωτια κυριολεκτικα!!!!

----------


## mitsus78

Ρε παιδιά άμα τραβάει ζόρι στα μέσα-έξω, ας το αφήσει καλύτερα και να πάρει ένα υδραυλικό με μπουκάλες :Lol:  (μπορεί και να διαλέξει το μήκος του μάκτρου)

Εκτός και αν θέλει μεγάλες ταχύτητες

----------


## Πάτσης

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτές βοηθάνε .

----------


## leosedf

Το ξεκώλωσε στη φθορά το μηχάνημα ε?

Μήπως να δοκίμαζες να αλλάξεις το τρανζίστορ στην ψύκτρα? Το BYW. Και τη δίοδο.

Επίσης δώσε 12V στο μοτέρ να δεις αν γυρνάει κανονικά.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Θα το  κάψει  τραβάει  πολύ  ζόρι  θα  προτεινα  να  βάλει  ηλεκτρικό μοτερ  και  να  φτιάξει μια  μπιέλα  με  έκεντρο  στο  μηχανουργείο  και  αν  θέλει  να  κάνει  και  τραμπάλα  άφοβα  με  τις φίλες  της

----------


## ezizu

Ξεβίδωσε τις 4 βίδες που συγκρατούν την πλακέτα και ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία και από την κάτω πλευρά με τις κολλήσεις.
Προφανώς τροφοδοτείται από εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό 12V.
Έχεις μετρήσει αν υπάρχει αυτή η τάση; Μπορείς να καταλάβεις-ελέγξεις αν είναι καλό το τροφοδοτικό, ώστε να μπορεί να παρέχει το ρεύμα που απαιτείται;
Μπορείς-ξέρεις να μετρήσεις τις διόδους και τα τρανζίστορ;
Έχεις τσεκάρει μήπως χρειάζεται κάποιο μηχανικό μέρος λίπανση;
Αν έχεις τροφοδοτικό 12V με αρκετά όμως αμπέρ ή κάποια μπαταρία 12V (αυτοκινήτου,moto,UPS κ.λ.π.) κάνε και αυτό που γράφει ο Κωνσταντίνος-Leosedf και τροφοδότησε απευθείας το μοτέρ για να το τσεκάρεις ,αφού το έχεις πρώτα ,εννοείται,αποσυνδέσει από την πλακέτα (πρόσεχε τα χέρια σου, μην σε τραυματιστείς αν ξεκινήσει και γυρνάει  ο μηχανισμός).

----------


## Πάτσης

Προσωπικά δεν έχω εργαλεία ή εμπειρία . Θα είναι εύκολο πιστεύεις να βρεθούν πιθανά ανταλλακτικά ? Ο παππούς που το πήγα τα παρουσίασε βουνό .
Να δοκιμάσω σε κανέναν ηλεκτρονικό?




> Το ξεκώλωσε στη φθορά το μηχάνημα ε?
> 
> Μήπως να δοκίμαζες να αλλάξεις το τρανζίστορ στην ψύκτρα? Το BYW. Και τη δίοδο.
> 
> Επίσης δώσε 12V στο μοτέρ να δεις αν γυρνάει κανονικά.

----------


## Πάτσης

θα προσπαθήσω να την ξεβιδώσω.
Το τροφοδοτικό δεν το έχω τσεκάρει , αλλά μπορώ να το δω με άλλη συσκευή.
Δεν μπορώ να κάνω μετρήσεις , θα πρέπει να το πάω κάπου .




> Ξεβίδωσε τις 4 βίδες που συγκρατούν την πλακέτα και  ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία και από την κάτω πλευρά με τις κολλήσεις.
> Προφανώς τροφοδοτείται από εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό 12V.
> Έχεις μετρήσει αν υπάρχει αυτή η τάση; Μπορείς να καταλάβεις-ελέγξεις αν  είναι καλό το τροφοδοτικό, ώστε να μπορεί να παρέχει το ρεύμα που  απαιτείται;
> Μπορείς-ξέρεις να μετρήσεις τις διόδους και τα τρανζίστορ;

----------


## leosedf

Ναι εύκολο είναι. Φέρτο Θεσσαλονίκη σε μένα μαζί με δείγμα για δοκιμή :P




Καλύτερα να το πας κάπου η να περιμένεις μπας και βρεθεί κανείς κοντά σου να το δει.

----------

Papas00zas (16-06-14)

----------


## qazwsx

Ενταξει απλα διαβαζω τις απαντησεις και γελαω εδω και κανενα τεταρτο...
ετσι να εχουμε να διαβαζουμε και κατι το μεσημερι που κανουμε την βουτια μας...
χαχαχαχααχαχα
βοηθηστε την γυναικα βρε λαε να δει μια ασπρη μεραααα....ποσο πολυ θα τις εχει ληψει χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Tongue2:

----------


## Πάτσης

Σιγά μην έχετε ανάγκη από "δείγματα¨στη Θεσσαλονικη !
Έχω να ανεβώ κάτι χρόνια και μου έχει πέσει η λίμπιντο...
 :Wink: 




> Ναι εύκολο είναι. Φέρτο Θεσσαλονίκη σε μένα μαζί με δείγμα για δοκιμή :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλύτερα να το πας κάπου η να περιμένεις μπας και βρεθεί κανείς κοντά σου να το δει.

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε Γιαννη κοιτα μην το παρει χαμπαρι η γυναικα παει σε εξαφανισε.... χαχαχαχαχ
αλα και εσυ τωρα τι ψαχνεις να το φτοιαξεις...
πες της το εργαλειο ειναι ετοιμο..και αν σου πει που ειναι τοτε ξερεις εσυ τι να κανεις! :Wink:

----------


## Πάτσης

Τώρα μου βάζεις ιδέες... Για να τσεκάρω εκτενώς τις φίλες της φίλης μήπως και διευρυνθούν οι ορίζοντες !
Προσδιορισμό κόστους του πρότζεκτ έχεις?
 :Tongue2: 




> Θα το  κάψει  τραβάει  πολύ  ζόρι  θα  προτεινα  να  βάλει  ηλεκτρικό μοτερ  και  να  φτιάξει μια  μπιέλα  με  έκεντρο  στο  μηχανουργείο  και  αν  θέλει  να  κάνει  και  τραμπάλα  άφοβα  με  τις φίλες  της

----------


## ezizu

> Ενταξει απλα διαβαζω τις απαντησεις και γελαω εδω και κανενα τεταρτο...
> ετσι να εχουμε να διαβαζουμε και κατι το μεσημερι που κανουμε την βουτια μας...
> χαχαχαχααχαχα
> βοηθηστε την γυναικα βρε λαε να δει μια ασπρη μεραααα....ποσο πολυ θα τις εχει ληψει χαχαχαχαχαχα


Σοφιανέ .....θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσαι που γελάς με την ατυχία που χτύπησε την γυναίκα. 
Εμείς προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε λύση στο τεχνικό πρόβλημά της (της συσκευής της), και εσύ γελάς. :Tongue2: 
Σε ανακαλώ στην τάξη.  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## Πάτσης

Σωστό κι αυτό , αλλά είναι φίλη φίλη και υπάρχουν αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες.
Άσε που αυτό το πράγμα ούτε πέφτει ούτε κουράζεται .... πίκρα ο ανταγωνισμός.




> Φιλε Γιαννη κοιτα μην το παρει χαμπαρι η γυναικα παει σε εξαφανισε.... χαχαχαχαχ
> αλα και εσυ τωρα τι ψαχνεις να το φτοιαξεις...
> πες της το εργαλειο ειναι ετοιμο..και αν σου πει που ειναι τοτε ξερεις εσυ τι να κανεις!

----------


## ezizu

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω εργαλεία ή εμπειρία . Θα είναι εύκολο πιστεύεις να βρεθούν πιθανά ανταλλακτικά ? Ο παππούς που το πήγα τα παρουσίασε βουνό .
> Να δοκιμάσω σε κανέναν ηλεκτρονικό?


Γιάννη από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις εμπειρία σε επισκευές και δεν διαθέτεις και τα εργαλεία να το επισκευάσεις, καλύτερα πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον τεχνικό.
Ανταλλακτικά (ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα) είναι αρκετά εύκολο νομίζω να βρεθούν.
Δεν είναι κάποιο πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα. Θεωρώ πως ένας ηλεκτρονικός με εμπειρία και γνώσεις δεν θα δυσκολευτεί να επισκευάσει το κύκλωμα PWM. 

Υ.Γ. πάντως όλο αυτό το θέμα μου θύμισε τον μαγνητάκια (magneto αν θυμάμαι καλά το όνομά του, και σίγουρα κάποιοι  θα τον θυμούνται από το αδελφό forum ,το hlektronika) νομίζω πως ίσως να ήταν ο ειδικός-καταλληλότερος για θέματα σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα.   :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Αυτός μπορεί να το δοκίμαζε κιόλας καλά για να σιγουρευτεί.

----------

lepouras (17-06-14)

----------


## ezizu

> Αυτός μπορεί να το δοκίμαζε κιόλας καλά για να σιγουρευτεί.


χαχαχαχα.... και επειδή το είχε πιάσει το νόημα........θα έπαιρνε και ρεύμα από το σπίτι άλλου (του πεθερού) για την δοκιμή. :Tongue2: 

Sorry για το troll, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να συγκρατηθώ. :hahahha:

----------


## Πάτσης

αυτό μάλλον είναι το καλύτερο . Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για το αν είναι εφικτό . Σε αναζήτηση σοβαρού ηλεκτρονικού λοιπόν και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια !
 :Smile: 




> Γιάννη από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις εμπειρία σε επισκευές και δεν διαθέτεις και τα εργαλεία να το επισκευάσεις, καλύτερα πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον τεχνικό.
> Ανταλλακτικά (ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα) είναι αρκετά εύκολο νομίζω να βρεθούν.
> Δεν είναι κάποιο πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα. Θεωρώ πως ένας ηλεκτρονικός με εμπειρία και γνώσεις δεν θα δυσκολευτεί να επισκευάσει το κύκλωμα PWM. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. πάντως όλο αυτό το θέμα μου θύμισε τον μαγνητάκια (magneto αν θυμάμαι καλά το όνομά του, και σίγουρα κάποιοι  θα τον θυμούνται από το αδελφό forum ,το hlektronika) νομίζω πως ίσως να ήταν ο ειδικός-καταλληλότερος για θέματα σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα.

----------


## qazwsx

Tι εγινε ρε παιδια το επισκευασε ο φιλος μας το μηχανημα???? :Tongue2:

----------


## xsterg

πηρε φωτια το κορδελιο...

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτές βοηθάνε .


Θα έπρεπε να βάλεις και μια μπανάνα δίπλα για να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την τάξη μεγέθους...
Πέρα από αυτό, αν το πας σε μάστορα καλύτερα να του πεις ότι είναι σύστημα από γυαλοκαθαριστήρες βάρκας για να μην σε πάρει στο ψιλό...




> θα προσπαθήσω να την ξεβιδώσω.
> Το τροφοδοτικό δεν το έχω τσεκάρει , αλλά μπορώ να το δω με άλλη συσκευή.
> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω μετρήσεις , θα πρέπει να το πάω κάπου .


Πλάκα κάνεις ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερη ίδια συσκευή...

Αν δεν κάνεις πλάκα (ή αν εννοείς ότι θα το δοκιμάσεις πχ σε έναν ανεμιστήρα) τότε θα διευκολύνεις πολύ στη διόρθωση του χαλασμένου αν πας και αυτό που δουλέυει στο μάστορα.

----------


## qazwsx

> Θα έπρεπε να βάλεις και μια μπανάνα δίπλα για να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την τάξη μεγέθους...
> Πέρα από αυτό, αν το πας σε μάστορα καλύτερα να του πεις ότι είναι σύστημα από γυαλοκαθαριστήρες βάρκας για να μην σε πάρει στο ψιλό...
> 
> 
> 
> Πλάκα κάνεις ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερη ίδια συσκευή...
> 
> Αν δεν κάνεις πλάκα (ή αν εννοείς ότι θα το δοκιμάσεις πχ σε έναν ανεμιστήρα) τότε θα διευκολύνεις πολύ στη διόρθωση του χαλασμένου αν πας και αυτό που δουλέυει στο μάστορα.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Βάζει ένα μπρος και ένα πίσω σαν να σουβλίζεις αρνί.
Τέτοιο μοτέρ χρησιμοποιούν και στις σούβλες.

----------


## johnnyb

Στις σουβλες χρησιμοποιουν ποιο  αργα μοτερ αυτο ειναι πουλιστροφο......

----------


## leosedf

Εσύ που ξέρεις ότι είναι πολύστροφο??????
Κάτι δε μας λες.. :Lol:

----------


## kontras

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς αλλά εγώ προσφέρομαι να φτιάξω το όργανο τσάμπα και εάν δεν γίνεται τίποτα δεν βαριέσαι θα αναγκαστώ να το κάνω το ψυχικό μία η δύο (ή και καμιά εκατοσταριά) φορές :Tongue2: . 
χαχααχαχχ

----------


## vp74

Τέτοιο ύψιστο και τρισμέγιστο καρα-thread και εγώ ασχολούμαι με recap????  (δεν πήρα είδηση)

Άλλαξε το mosfet και την δίοδο, κάνε μια δοκιμή και αν δεν δουλέψει γράψε πάλι.

ΕDIΤ: Άλλαξε και τους πυκνωτές :P :P (άν έχει)

----------


## Πάτσης

Αύριο πάει σε τεχνικό που βρήκα από αναζήτηση στην περιοχή Νίκαιας , που λέει ότι κατασκευάζουν και επισκευάζουν πλακέτες .
Θα δείξει ...

----------


## leosedf

Πες μας τι χρήματα θα σου ζητήσει.

----------


## Πάτσης

60 ευρώ . Φτιάχτηκε και παραδόθηκε στην κάτοχο....




> Πες μας τι χρήματα θα σου ζητήσει.

----------


## qazwsx

> 60 ευρώ . Φτιάχτηκε και παραδόθηκε στην κάτοχο....


Αντε με την ευχη μας στην φιλη σου....ας του δωσει να καταλαβει...χαλαλι τα 60 ευρω!!!! χαχαχαχα
 :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Λίγο τσιμπημένα δεν είναι?
Αν περάσει από Θεσσαλονίκη πες της να περάσει από το γραφείο μου έχω ένα μηχάνημα να δοκιμάσει να μας πει γνώμη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μετά την επίλυση του προβλήματος του νηματοθέτη ... γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πλακώσουν και από άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις καινούρια θέματα? (μήπως πρέπει να ανοιχτεί μια νέα κατηγορία Sex toys service?) .. εκεί έχει να γίνει το έλα να δεις ! :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι σιγά.

----------


## Papas00zas

Μετά τα ροζ τηλέφωνα,θα έχουμε και ροζ....service!

----------


## Πάτσης

Τσιμπημένα μου φάνηκαν κι εμένα , αλλά αφού μου είχε πει μέχρι 50 να το φτιάξω , δεν κάθησα να κάνω παζάρια .
Κάτι αντίστοιχο πάντως για να το πάρεις καινούριο , κάνει από 350 ευρώ και άνω από όσο κοίταξα . Να μην πω ότι έχει και hi tech προγραμματιζόμενα  , που φτάνουν και τα 2 χιλιάρικα !
 :Confused1: 




> Λίγο τσιμπημένα δεν είναι?
> Αν περάσει από Θεσσαλονίκη πες της να περάσει από το γραφείο μου έχω ένα μηχάνημα να δοκιμάσει να μας πει γνώμη.

----------


## leosedf

Σώπα ρε? Βλέπω παράθυρο για κονόμα.
Πιστονοπαπάρι με PIC32 μικροελεγκτή και οθόνη αφής για διάφορες ρυθμίσεις. (εξομοίωση αράπη, εξομοίωση γιαπωνέζου κλπ)

----------


## Πάτσης

Kάπως έτσι δηλαδή ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhM90LXZYMI
 :Tongue2: 

Πάντως αν συμπεριλάβεις τους gay και το ότι παίρνει και αντάπτορα για νορμαλ αντρική χρήση , σίγουρα υπάρχει αγοραστικό κοινό ...
Λες?




> Σώπα ρε? Βλέπω παράθυρο για κονόμα.
> Πιστονοπαπάρι με PIC32 μικροελεγκτή και οθόνη αφής για διάφορες ρυθμίσεις. (εξομοίωση αράπη, εξομοίωση γιαπωνέζου κλπ)

----------


## leosedf

Την ψάξατε καλά την αγορά με τη φίλη σου ε?

----------


## Πάτσης

Πως κρίνεις αν κάτι αξίζει να επισκευαστεί , μη γνωρίζοντας τις επιλογές και το κόστος αντικατάστασης ?
Τουλάχιστον περίεργο το σχόλιο σου ....




> Την ψάξατε καλά την αγορά με τη φίλη σου ε?

----------


## Πάτσης

Η αλήθεια είναι πως αν κρίνω από την δική μου περίπτωση , πολλές/πολλοί  θα δίσταζαν να πάνε κάτι τέτοιο για επισκευή , για λόγους που πολύ εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κάποιος απλά και μόνο διαβάζοντας το συγκεκριμένο thread .
Από την άλλη μεριά είναι αυτονόητο , πως για να υπάρχουν τόσες επιλογές στο εξωτερικό σε αυτήν την κατηγορία προιόντων , θα υπάρχει και αγοραστικό κοινό . Επίσης είναι γνωστό πως τα πάντα κάποια στιγμή χαλάνε .
 :Wink: 




> Μετά την επίλυση του προβλήματος του νηματοθέτη ... γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πλακώσουν και από άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις καινούρια θέματα? (μήπως πρέπει να ανοιχτεί μια νέα κατηγορία Sex toys service?) .. εκεί έχει να γίνει το έλα να δεις !

----------


## maik65

Παιδιά ,είμαι καινούριος εδώ...και διάβασα όλα τα μηνύματα....μιλάμε... :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

Άντεξε στο χρόνο άραγε η έχει πάρει και άλλα πιο εξελιγμένα με τριφασικό ρεύμα και VFD?

----------

